# Briggs 18hp opposed twin problems



## Emmayer (Sep 26, 2015)

Briggs and stratton opposed twin cylinder on craftsman mower.
It began to surge so i rebuilt and cleaned carb and gaskets.
Ran perfect , thenmowed the lawn, shut the deck off and it began surging again. 
Checked all gaskets for leaks with carb and choke cleaner, no leakes.
Adjusting screw doesnt make difference. 

SO i adjusted governor and now it runs way to high speed. So I think i properlly adjusted but there is only a 1/16th of movement. Any ideas? Directions to properlly adjust?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Emmayer said:


> Briggs and stratton opposed twin cylinder on craftsman mower.
> It began to surge so i rebuilt and cleaned carb and gaskets.
> Ran perfect , thenmowed the lawn, shut the deck off and it began surging again.
> Checked all gaskets for leaks with carb and choke cleaner, no leakes.
> ...


Watch this video.

https://youtu.be/tOoArROpM_o


----------



## Emmayer (Sep 26, 2015)

Pretty sure I did exactly that. If that doesn't fix it could I have broken the governor by just adjusting it wrong?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Unlikely you broke it. Start from scratch and adjust again paying attention to the direction of high speed and turn fully in that direction. Don't force the shaft. Just firmly turn until it stops, and make sure nothing slips while tightening the lock nut. Easy to miss that if you are not used to doing this procedure.


----------

